# Hcg injection in natural FET?



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

our clinic have told us that the only drugs our natural fet might involve is an hcg injection _after_ et. does anyone know why they might give this? (i had hcg during my fresh icsi cycle but that was prior to ec to give the eggs a wee maturing boost.)

w x


----------



## Caz (Jul 21, 2002)

Hi Wishing. I had one to trigger ovulation in a natural FET. I can only assume the HCG after ET is to boost lining etc. I know some clinics give them after ET in full fresh IVF either in place of progesterone support or as well as. I presume this will be the same for you. Does also mean that you can't test too early too or you'll pick up the jab!

Good luck!

C~x


----------



## kara76 (Dec 14, 2004)

im having trigger to trigger ovulation but you must be having it to aid implantion


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

i spoke to a nurse at my clinic yesterday and she said that the hcg injection after et is for additional luteal support to boost that provided by the corpus luteum.  guess that all makes sense!  

wishing x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yep, with our 2nd natural FET, I had HCG injections at 3dpt and 8dpt (as well as some other progesterone support and my own naturally high progesterone released following ovulation).  The HCG injection basically tricks your body into thinking it's pregnant (as same hormone as released from implanted embryo) and subsequently encourages your ovaries into keep releasing progesterone....hence progesterone (and HCG) support for womb lining.

Take care
Natasha


----------



## wishing... (Mar 6, 2008)

thanks natasha!  

wishing x


----------



## Jess75 (Nov 4, 2005)

I had hcg injection the day of transfer and then another 2 hcg injections 3 days apart. I had natural fet. Good luck x


----------

